# Wyoming elk ?



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys - I am heading up to Wyoming for my first time ever with a Wyoming tag of any kind. I have a general bull elk tag. Im going to be heading up next week and have been looking at western wyoming, kind of the unit 85, 89, 92, 94 general areas. 

I took a trip up there in the spring and have been using google earth to try and find areas that look like they may hold elk. 

I will be going up solo. I am using this year as kind of a year to start learning area, hike a ton of miles, start finding some good country to hunt. My oldest son is 9 so I am hoping to find a decent area that I can maybe start hunting every 3 or 4 years up in Wyoming and start bringing him with me. 

I will not have horses, I do have an ATV, two legs, and I am 34 years old and willing to get blisters on my feet. 

Anyone on here have any general tips or pointers on those units I mentioned and any general areas or trailheads to maybe check out? Feel free to pm me if anyone is kind enough to point me in the right direction. 


Thanks in advance for any help!

Earl aka UtahMountainMan


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you already try here http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with posting it in this forum... its not Utah specific. The description is:



> Big game hunting in Utah and elsewhere


-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Lots of high sub-alpine meadows up on top to the east of the Greys River in units 89 and 90. We camp up there each summer at Blind Bull Creek and there is a road that goes all the way to the top from the bottom of the drainage. Last year, we hiked north from McDougal Gap to the top of Blind Bull (about 9-10 miles) and pushed a herd of 40 or so elk out about 2 miles south of Blind Bull. I've seen elk up on top other occasions as well. Of course, this is in early August, so I'm not sure where the elk are come fall, but as long as it hasn't gotten really nasty, I don't see why they wouldn't stay on top. Lots of folds, pine pockets, and grass up there, so it should hold elk until the weather pushes them down.

Anyway, there's my two cents. Good luck!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes that's what I specifically noticed before posting here.

And to answer the previous poster, yes I have searched through that forum extensively and haven't seen much info on the units I asked about.



DallanC said:


> Nothing wrong with posting it in this forum... its not Utah specific. The description is:
> 
> -DallanC


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I grew up out by Cody wy lots of elk in sunlight basin north of Cody and in the big horns east of Cody. I don't know many of the other areas but I had success in both of those areas. I have heard the wolves have thinned the herd by sunlight a bit though. I would contact Aaron And mike Davidson or Jeremy winters they are with gunwerks and know the area well.


----------



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Went up to the grey's on labor day weekend. The bull aren't making any noise yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I was up in Teton today with my wife and kids. The elk are making a lot of noise up here. They were pretty high just at the timber line on the tall peaks but it was fun to hear and see them.


----------

